# Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure Especial vs. Epicure No. 2



## Kruz

Hi I was wondering what the main differences are between these two cigars are from someone who has had both and also just what you thought about them in general. I think in a month or so I would like to grow my CC collection and these look like a good value. For reference I really like the RyJ short churchills and Montecristo No. 2.


----------



## choinga

...not sure the difference...never had an Especial but the #2's are great stoge's. You could spend some time here comparing the two...bunch of reviews on both: Hoyo de Monterrey Cigars - Cuban Cigar Reviews


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The difference you ask that's easy the 2nd band that requires you pay more for what essentially is the same cigar IMHO!


----------



## asmartbull

very similar,,,,,the #2 has a little more citrus going on in the background....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> very similar,,,,,the #2 has a little more citrus going on in the background....


Agreed & is the pick of the two in my book. The Epi Esp is still a very good cigar though.


----------



## asmartbull

Please just leave the #1's for me...


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Please just leave the #1's for me...


My budget at the moment says "Ok, done". Hang on, Corona Gordas are fair game here. LOL.


----------



## Kruz

Thanks for the adive Tony. Doing some rough math the especial are about $1 more per stick. Now I just have to decide if I really want 15 of the No.2 versus a $1 more per stick and only 10 of the especials.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> The difference you ask that's easy the 2nd band that requires you pay more for what essentially is the same cigar IMHO!


----------



## AStateJB

I'm glad you asked this, Robert! I was wondering the exact same thing. Looks like I made the right choice going with the Epicure 2s that I know I love.


----------



## jphank

The only Epi 2 I've had it must have been aged a long while. It was so smooth it was like a mouthful of vanilla cream soda with every draw.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kruz said:


> Thanks for the adive Tony. Doing some rough math the especial are about $1 more per stick. Now I just have to decide if I really want 15 of the No.2 versus a $1 more per stick and only 10 of the especials.


Anytime my brother glad to help!


----------



## E Dogg

I thought the main difference was the size, the especial is a little longer and does smoke slightly different, but the ones I had I could hardly tell what that difference was :smoke:


----------



## piperdown

I was wondering the same thing. Glad I went with the #2.


----------



## ckay

I've found the Especial to be rolled a little better.


----------



## bpegler

I prefer the #2, one of the great morning cigars. The #1 is also fantastic, I've got a 50 cab that is smoking well from 05. Very gentle, great with coffee.

I'm also smoking some of the Epicure Especial EL from 04. These are extraordinary, but much deeper than the current production Epicure Especials.

Lots of great HdM out there, some with age if you look around a bit. I don't recommend these for BOTLs just switching from NCs, because they are so mild.


----------



## sengjc

I prefer the Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especials. 

Smoother and creamier than the Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2, methinks.

But if you like the RyJ Short Churchills and Montecristo No. 2, I think you are better off with the Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1.


----------



## tpharkman

I do enjoy the 10 ct cabinet the Ep Esp's come in. Great cigars to enjoy in the morning so whether you are on the porch, in the golf cart, or driving to your favorite fishing hole they certainly will fit the bill.


----------



## piperdown

How are the Hoyo #2 smoking young? I got some in and was wondering if they too are following the goodness fresh like rass and psd4.


----------



## asmartbull

piperdown said:


> How are the Hoyo #2 smoking young? I got some in and was wondering if they too are following the goodness fresh like rass and psd4.


Eric
If you want to enjoy the II young, you need to drop the rg to below 60


----------



## piperdown

asmartbull said:


> Eric
> If you want to enjoy the II young, you need to drop the rg to below 60


Okay. 
Does that mean with three to five years they are better at a higher rh?


----------



## asmartbull

piperdown said:


> Okay.
> Does that mean with three to five years they are better at a higher rh?


Not really
I just find that when young the flavors can really be muttled at 65.
As they age and the flavors become more pronounced, there is a little more room for error


----------



## piperdown

asmartbull said:


> Not really
> I just find that when young the flavors can really be muttled at 65.
> As they age and the flavors become more pronounced, there is a little more room for error


Ah, makes sense.
Thanks Al!


----------

